# Presonus Studio One Pro 4.5 Released



## muziksculp (May 21, 2019)

Presonus *Studio One Pro 4.5* Released Today 

Version 4.5.0 Release Notes (May 21, 2019): 

*New features and Improvements:*

Recording and Mixing
● Redesigned hardware controls (gain/polarity/48V) on mixer channels (for compatible PreSonus interfaces)
● Input Mixer: software gain / polarity controls on every input
● Software input gain / polarity controls on every channel, bus and FX channel
● Extended grouping system with attributes (Volume, Pan, Mute/Solo, Inserts/Sends)
● Groups definable as Edit- and/or Mix-Groups (with attributes)
● Commands/shortcuts to suspend any group
● Command to suspend all groups
● Support for unlimited nested groups (groups within groups)
● New Groups section in Track List and Channel List
● Optional group name display on channels with Group assign and renaming options
● Customizable Channel Components in Console
● RMS/Peak metering option per channel
● Global Pre-Fader Metering option
● Quick-assign I/O routing for multiple selected channels
● Quick-assign outputs in ascending order
● Basic and Advanced Plug-in menu styles
● Alternative (reverse) Sidechain routing
● Copy Plug-ins with Sidechain routing

Arrangement and Editing
● Lock Events (with position and editing options)
● Lock Tracks option
● Independent Quantize/Timebase/Snap options
● Snap to Zero Crossings

Musical (MIDI) Editing
● Chord Audition option in Chord Selector
● Chord Audition option for chord events in Chord Track
● User assignable Chord Audition sound
● New Major/Minor Triad scales
● Re-organized Musical Actions menu
● Stretch multiple notes by dragging
● Note Action: Apply Scale
● Note Action: Distribute Notes
● Note Action: Randomize Notes
● Note Action: Quantize Notes
● Note Action: Mirror Notes
● Note Action: Repeat Notes to Part End
● Note Action: Thin out Notes
● Note Action: Fill with Notes

Workflow
● Independent Macro Toolbars for Arrangement, Music Editor and Audio Editor
● Macro Toolbar: custom menus
● Macro Toolbar: direct macro editing
● Macro Toolbar: Duplicate Macro command
● Macro Toolbar: “move to Group” command
● Impact XT: drag more than 16 samples or slices
● Patterns: support for Quintuplets / Septuplets resolution
● Improved swing timing for patterns with individual lanes resolution
● Stem Export: quick drag>select tracks/channels
● Stem Export: save selection when closing window
● Song Data Import retains “Disabled” track state when importing
● Fat Channel XT modules retain state when switching
● Instrument list: “disable all” option
● Instrument list: “remove unused” option
● Store Presets with folder selection
● Assignable F13-F24 keys
● Recall any Marker with shortcut
● One-step Audioloop export (drag&drop)

User Interface
● Smooth audio waveforms (option)
● Macro Toolbar icons update
● Sample One XT / Impact XT: improved unit readouts Performance
● Improved CPU performance with Multi Instruments
● Improved CPU performance with Mai Tai, Sample One XT, Impact XT and Presence XT Hardware and Installation
● I/O Setup: add multiple inputs or outputs
● I/O Setup: re-order inputs / outputs with drag & drop
● New Plug-in Manager with filters by format and vendor
● Plug-in Manager: list and reset blacklisted plug-ins individually

Import / Export
● Import / Export I/O Setups
● Video Export option with multiple codec support (platform-dependent)
● MP3 Export with variable bitrate
● AAC support (Import / Export), including ALAC (Apple Lossless)
● Mono option for Export Mixdown

Other
● [VST3] Support for program pitch names and key switch API
● [VST2] Host-specific extension to query key switches from plug-ins

*The following issues have been fixed:*

● Text field may lose focus when search result is displayed
● Artifacts with volume automation
● Very short MP3 files cannot be imported
● Macro toolbar presets get lost if multiple songs are closed in a certain order
● Bounce in place inserts silence when there's an Open Air instance as EventFX
● VCA automation offset incorrect
● Click coordinate of pen is slightly off
● Potential lockup when using "Follow Chord"
● True Peak sometimes delivers wrong values
● [MacOS] Random order in file lists generated from APFS volume
● Mod wheel assigned to Sample One eco filter behaves unexpectedly
● NoteFX remain active after rendering with Chorder
● Track Transform does not retain VCA assignment
● Track/channel colors lost on transform multi-out instruments
● Some elements need more contrast in Light Theme
● Some time-stretched events in Scratch Pad play back incorrectly
● [Windows 7] Potential crash while applying Touch+Swipe on certain plug-ins
● Typos in AudioBox 1818VSL I/O labels


----------



## richhickey (May 21, 2019)

The audio stuff is welcome but their MIDI focus keeps getting worse IMO. More stuff for people who don't know what they are doing - press a button to get a chord, fill space with random crap, pattern generation and other mechanical noisemaking and looping toys.

My #1 feature request for all DAWs now is support for plugins (AU/VST) as MIDI FX inserts. At least then I could use Blue Cat Plug'nScript, Bidule or protoplug to script up some decent tools for myself.


----------



## Dewdman42 (May 21, 2019)

richhickey said:


> My #1 feature request for all DAWs now is support for plugins (AU/VST) as MIDI FX inserts. At least then I could use Blue Cat Plug'nScript, Bidule or protoplug to script up some decent tools for myself.



 +1


----------



## Craig Allen (May 21, 2019)

Good stuff. 

However, sadly, NO:
- articulation management or expression maps
- templates
- NKS or NI Komplete Kontrol Mk2 integration/compatibility

hmmm...


----------



## AxEbel (May 22, 2019)

Other
● [VST3] Support for program pitch names and key switch API
● [VST2] Host-specific extension to query key switches from plug-ins

Could this be a hint at upcoming articulation maps support? Think they may have shuffled the release forward cause of the Cubase Sale... 4.5.1 maybe?


----------



## Robert Kooijman (May 22, 2019)

Many great features, but another missed opportunity by Presonus to make Studio One a decent alternative to Cubase / Logic for those using large templates and doing orchestral scores.

I don't get it. Articulation management (expression maps, visibility agents) has been a killer feature of Cubase since ages. It's still not perfect, but workable.

Studio One is IMO a very capable DAW, and I love it for the many things it does really well. Now Presonus "forces" me once again to keep using Cubase, and live with it's stuck-in-the-past, uninspiring GUI. Oh well, until Studio One V.5 perhaps?


----------



## chocobitz825 (May 22, 2019)

Robert Kooijman said:


> Many great features, but another missed opportunity by Presonus to make Studio One a decent alternative to Cubase / Logic for those using large templates and doing orchestral scores.
> 
> I don't get it. Articulation management (expression maps, visibility agents) has been a killer feature of Cubase since ages. It's still not perfect, but workable.
> 
> Studio One is IMO a very capable DAW, and I love it for the many things it does really well. Now Presonus "forces" me once again to keep using Cubase, and live with it's stuck-in-the-past, uninspiring GUI. Oh well, until Studio One V.5 perhaps?



Recent updates seem to imply they’re trying to win over pro tools users first. I can’t wait for expression maps and MPE, but I would definitely say the new updates are welcome.


----------



## Phillip Dixon (May 22, 2019)

hey, so no articulation or staff editor as yet.
but i'am sticking with it... i did wobble a bit and started looking around at crossgrades.then remembered i bought cubase 10 last year..after couple of months sold license here...theres just something 
special about studio one . plus i' am to fricking old to start again...


----------



## GtrString (May 22, 2019)

Multicore support, video export, improved editing and numerous workflow additions and improvements.. for FREE! I dont know whats not to like. It's killer!


----------



## elpedro (May 22, 2019)

It’s sure growing up in a hurry! Seems like the developers are very dynamic and have a vision for the product. Seems like a lot of good improvements for a (FREE!) update!


----------



## maestro2be (May 22, 2019)

I am always thankful for product updates, especially when they are adding new features, stability/performance enhancements and free to boot. One thing I would like to see them finally do is support surround sound. It's frustrating and limiting at this point to not be able to use surround plugins and specialized plugins like SPAT to gain access to more/all of the channel abilities it can work with. Having to run 1 instance of a plugin on each track due to this limitation costs me tremendous CPU.

I own Cubase and did the whole Logic thing as well. Tried Reaper and Sequoia but I always return to S1. I just flow better with it's workflow and interface. I just hope that surround sound and articulation management is coming. Overall an amazing product that I love.


----------



## samphony (May 22, 2019)

It’s a wonderful update and I’m confident that further enhancements to things some of you guys miss will come. 

Anyone who is seriously considering feature requests should vote or write them up on answers.predonus.com and if you stumble over bugs let the devs know! Your feedback is gold to them and necessary.


----------



## DS_Joost (May 23, 2019)

samphony said:


> It’s a wonderful update and I’m confident that further enhancements to things some of you guys miss will come.
> 
> Anyone who is seriously considering feature requests should vote or write them up on answers.predonus.com and if you stumble over bugs let the devs know! Your feedback is gold to them and necessary.



Indeed. They listen very closely. And Presonus are fast, like, really fast. If there is one product where I would bet on it's future, it's Studio One. I've never seen a program mature so much between a whole version. The jump from 3 to 4.5 isn't just big, it's insane if you think about it.

The future of Studio One right now seems brighter to me than any DAW.


----------



## Straight2Vinyl (May 23, 2019)

As a Reaper user who's considering switching DAWs, I would really hope they include track templates asap. It's something I only recently started to utilize and the time it saves is huge for me.


----------



## Dewdman42 (May 23, 2019)

They aren't there yet, but I'm definitely watching Studio One, its true they are updating it faster then just about everyone else, they must have a great dev team there at PreSonus. its also new and they are not dealing with legacy code and all the rest, compared to say Cubase, DP and Logic. BitWig is the other new-from-scratch offering and they are doing some interesting things, but advancing very slowly. Not the right fit for me, StudioOne is in the ballpark though.. If I ever make the switch back to PC, StudioOne will be in contention against cubase, but it has a ways to go yet for my tastes...but it is definitely advancing quickly.. fun to watch...


----------



## EgM (May 29, 2019)

4.5.1 is up


----------



## jonathanwright (May 31, 2019)

I have to say, the improved Macro Toolbar is fantastic.

I’ve moved everything into one toolbar, so now it’s essentially a custom menu system that holds everything I need it too.


----------



## tabulius (Jun 1, 2019)

So how is the VI CPU load after the update? I'm still on 3.5, but I might upgrade when version 5 is up. Especially if S1 is more optimized.


----------



## GtrString (Jun 3, 2019)

Straight2Vinyl said:


> As a Reaper user who's considering switching DAWs, I would really hope they include track templates asap. It's something I only recently started to utilize and the time it saves is huge for me.



The S1 way to do this is using macros. Not exactly the same, but once you understand it, you can even do more with macros in Studio One. Not really a new feature, though.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jun 4, 2019)

GtrString said:


> The S1 way to do this is using macros. Not exactly the same, but once you understand it, you can even do more with macros in Studio One. Not really a new feature, though.




This video just inspired me to go deep into my macros again, and I just finally figured out how to make a keyswitch macro... FINALLY!











Combination of Copy -> Transpose to pitch -> Length to 1/16 -> Humanize note start range -0.00.50 -> Paste to original position.

Now i can set up pages of keyswitch macros for my most used libraries. These new updates are reallllly good.

If anyone has CSS and is using Studio One, wanna try this macropage and see if it works for you? it works by selecting the note that is supposed to be the start of the new articulation. Then selecting the keyswitch macro. as an extra it also can apply velocity to the keyswitch notes for the velocity based articulation changes.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8hp6y8cxnaaygx0/CSS KS:Velocity.macropage?dl=0


----------



## DS_Joost (Jun 5, 2019)

Alright, Cubase crapped out on me by resetting itself. I have just bought Komplete 12 Ultimate, which comes of course with Kontakt 6, so I needed to replace those instances in my template, as well as moving from Play 5 to 6.

I have nothing at hand at the moment, so I thought this would be the perfect time to switch over indefinitely. Been using Studio One for some years now, always loved it. This is the moment I am switching over. Time to make those instrument presets!

@jonathanwright are there some inclusions in later versions of Studio One that could help streamline this process? I am asking you because you were always the expert on this approach. I wonder if things have changed a bit since you wrote that article of yours...


----------



## jonathanwright (Jun 5, 2019)

DS_Joost said:


> Alright, Cubase crapped out on me by resetting itself. I have just bought Komplete 12 Ultimate, which comes of course with Kontakt 6, so I needed to replace those instances in my template, as well as moving from Play 5 to 6.
> 
> I have nothing at hand at the moment, so I thought this would be the perfect time to switch over indefinitely. Been using Studio One for some years now, always loved it. This is the moment I am switching over. Time to make those instrument presets!
> 
> @jonathanwright are there some inclusions in later versions of Studio One that could help streamline this process? I am asking you because you were always the expert on this approach. I wonder if things have changed a bit since you wrote that article of yours...



The major change in 4.5 is the ability to select an existing preset folder when saving, which makes things a little easier.

By far the biggest time saver for me was using Keyboard Maestro (Mac) to set up a Macro which would run through large Kontakt libraries, saving and naming presets as it went.

It took a bit to set up, but saved huge amounts of time in the long run.

I’ve recently been moving my presets over to ‘track templates’. Using the import features. This could be a better option as it also saves all plugins, colour settings etc, along with the presets.


----------



## DS_Joost (Jun 5, 2019)

Thank you for your response Jonathan! Ah yes, saving them in track templates could prove really useful. That would make it a lot easier indeed. I've worked with that approach in the past, but I never quite moved away from Cubase so I never really completed those projects. But it did work pretty well when I tried it!

It proves to be quite a complex task to move my Cubase template to Studio One's preset or track template system, but I am sure it will work out in the end, and almost as good. It just takes some thinking about organisation is all...


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 5, 2019)

jonathanwright said:


> The major change in 4.5 is the ability to select an existing preset folder when saving, which makes things a little easier.
> 
> By far the biggest time saver for me was using Keyboard Maestro (Mac) to set up a Macro which would run through large Kontakt libraries, saving and naming presets as it went.
> 
> ...



I am just getting into S1 and would love to hear more details about how you use Keyboard Maestro together with S1`s macros.


----------



## 5Lives (Jun 5, 2019)

S1 is great for many things, but orchestral work is not one of them IMO. Why try to hack around stuff when Cubase and Logic have it and much more implemented quite nicely.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 5, 2019)

why not orchestral? I recently setup a 90 track orch score with VSl stuff...worked perfectly fine. Doesn't have articulation management features, but nor does DP, which many consider perfectly fine for orch use. Both of them could benefit from better articulation management, but side from that..what do you feel is difficult in S1 for orch work?

One thing I liked was that S1 supports VST3, so I could use the VST3 version of the VEP plugin for easy multiport use and it outperformed LogicPro by a little, and Cubase by a lot.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jun 6, 2019)

DS_Joost said:


> Thank you for your response Jonathan! Ah yes, saving them in track templates could prove really useful. That would make it a lot easier indeed. I've worked with that approach in the past, but I never quite moved away from Cubase so I never really completed those projects. But it did work pretty well when I tried it!
> 
> It proves to be quite a complex task to move my Cubase template to Studio One's preset or track template system, but I am sure it will work out in the end, and almost as good. It just takes some thinking about organisation is all...



Track templates are working well so far. There are a couple of things to watch out for though.

At first, I tried to put all tracks (disabled) into one project, but I found when I dragged a track to the arrange window, S1 ran through a very long 'search' of the template song each time. So I broke each instrument group/library out into their own template. I placed them all in a tab in the file browser.

Dragging a track (or multiple tracks) over is now instant.







Secondly, using this method doesn't allow me to replace an existing track by dragging another on over it. That's no biggie though.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jun 6, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> I am just getting into S1 and would love to hear more details about how you use Keyboard Maestro together with S1`s macros.



The macro I set up in Keyboard Maestro automatically runs through the process of saving a Kontakt preset as a S1 preset.

It uses a combination of clicking on 'absolute positions' (the Kontakt instance must always be in the same location on your screen) and triggering S1 key commands.

I wrap all that in a repeat loop - so I'll be asked how many presets I want to save when I run the Macro.

The trickiest part is getting the pause length right in between each step, which depends on your computer specs.

Different libraries also have wildly varying load times, so I added a second field into input how many seconds to wait until clicking on the right arrow in Kontakt to load the next preset. If I don't adjust this, some libraries don't load quickly enough and the Macro will fail.






Once set up, it can run through a huge set of presets in minutes. While I sit there with a coffee.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jun 6, 2019)

jonathanwright said:


> Track templates are working well so far. There are a couple of things to watch out for though.
> 
> At first, I tried to put all tracks (disabled) into one project, but I found when I dragged a track to the arrange window, S1 ran through a very long 'search' through the template song each time. So I broke each instrument group/library out into their own template. I placed them all in a tab in the file browser.
> 
> ...




I have a similar structure set up in my kontakt quick load menu but you have me reconsidering this method. This must be great to really sort out one's libraries.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jun 6, 2019)

chocobitz825 said:


> I have a similar structure set up in my kontakt quick load menu but you have me reconsidering this method. This must be great to really sort out one's libraries.



It really is a great workflow when set up.

Combined with key commands to add insert presets and the new Macro Toolbar to quickly apply effects and MIDI manipulation, I've found it the best DAW (for me) to get ideas down quickly.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jun 6, 2019)

jonathanwright said:


> It really is a great workflow when set up.
> 
> Combined with key commands to add insert presets and the new Macro Toolbar to quickly apply effects and MIDI manipulation, I've found it the best DAW (for me) to get ideas down quickly.




I just started making templates as we speak lol. I agree, the macros have change so much. I set up a bunch for FX and bus creation, and just finished a macro that creates keyswitches. Once the setup is done, everything is so much faster.


----------



## Lukas (Jun 6, 2019)

5Lives said:


> S1 is great for many things, but orchestral work is not one of them IMO. Why try to hack around stuff when Cubase and Logic have it and much more implemented quite nicely.


I honestly would like to know which functions you're talking about. I don't see many things that are missing which are essential for orchestral work (I've been doing this since Studio One 2.5) except copying / moving automation with notes and - for those who needs it - articulation management.

I have to say that I had missed many things in terms of MIDI editing, composing, orchestral arrangement... until version 4.0 came out.



Craig Allen said:


> - NKS or NI Komplete Kontrol Mk2 integration/compatibility


NKS is something a plugin has to support...not the DAW. NI Kontrol MK2 -> NI decided not to support MCU with the MKII series. Fortunately they already announced a firmware update which will re-add it so Studio One transport control should be possible with the new update.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 6, 2019)

Lukas said:


> I have to say that I had missed many things in terms of MIDI editing, composing, orchestral arrangement... until version 4.0 came out.


I still find much of the midi editing kludgy compared to Logic. (I've also been using S1 since version 2.5.) I don't like the fact that I can only have one piano roll editor open, for instance. (On the other hand, I don't like that you can only have one automation window open in piano roll on Logic.) The manual is also not very helpful, even by the rather low standards of software manuals, and it is harder to find help videos and other secondary support services for S1 than for Logic or Cubase.

I seem to be able to work with higher track counts of VIs in version 4 compared to previous versions. 

The thing that keeps me coming back to S1 is the way the arranger track and the scratch pad work together. I find it much easier to work out complex structures in S1.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jun 6, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> I still find much of the midi editing kludgy compared to Logic. (I've also been using S1 since version 2.5.) I don't like the fact that I can only have one piano roll editor open, for instance. (On the other hand, I don't like that you can only have one automation window open in piano roll on Logic.) The manual is also not very helpful, even by the rather low standards of software manuals, and it is harder to find help videos and other secondary support services for S1 than for Logic or Cubase.
> 
> I seem to be able to work with higher track counts of VIs in version 4 compared to previous versions.
> 
> The thing that keeps me coming back to S1 is the way the arranger track and the scratch pad work together. I find it much easier to work out complex structures in S1.



Studio one expert on YouTube and a studio one course from groove3.com helped me figure out a lot of stuff. I used to really love logic, but studio one is so much better now that I have my preferred workflow. I suppose the single editor window could be annoying, but I’ve found it unecessary since you can view other track’s midi notes in the background of the single editor


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jun 6, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> I still find much of the midi editing kludgy compared to Logic. (I've also been using S1 since version 2.5.) I don't like the fact that I can only have one piano roll editor open, for instance. (On the other hand, I don't like that you can only have one automation window open in piano roll on Logic.) The manual is also not very helpful, even by the rather low standards of software manuals, and it is harder to find help videos and other secondary support services for S1 than for Logic or Cubase.
> 
> I seem to be able to work with higher track counts of VIs in version 4 compared to previous versions.
> 
> The thing that keeps me coming back to S1 is the way the arranger track and the scratch pad work together. I find it much easier to work out complex structures in S1.



Just curious. I've heard a lot of users reference only having one single editor window as a problem. is this multi track view feature insufficient? (pictured below)


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 6, 2019)

chocobitz825 said:


> Studio one expert on YouTube and a studio one course from groove3.com helped me figure out a lot of stuff. I used to really love logic, but studio one is so much better now that I have my preferred workflow. I suppose the single editor window could be annoying, but I’ve found it unecessary since you can view other track’s midi notes in the background of the single editor


I do like that you can view the other tracks so easily but there are times when I want to see if things line up and if they are superimposed on top of one another you can't always do it very well. Like today I was trying to break a string ensemble track out into divisi string parts (which due to voice crossings didn't allow for exploding the parts onto separate tracks in an automated way), and it would have been a lot simpler to do in Logic, where I could have had another piano roll or score view window open. 

It's also a bit embarrassing to admit, given that I've been using the program on and off for many years now, but I also haven't yet figured out the trick of making sure the track I want to be editing is actually active in the music editor. You'd think it's the one whose notes are most prominently colored in the piano roll, but, alas, that is not always a reliable guide... Nor is it necessarily the instrument indicated on the piano roll, nor even the instrument you selected in the main window if you've done some shuffling around since you last visited that window. The little blue pencil on the track list in the music editor I think tells us that it is available for editing, but if you have more than one instrument marked thus, I'm never sure what will happen. And what the automation applies to is not always clear either (unless you keep your instruments distinctly colored).


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 6, 2019)

chocobitz825 said:


> Just curious. I've heard a lot of users reference only having one single editor window as a problem. is this multi track view feature insufficient? (pictured below)



Picture is not showing up for me.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jun 6, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Picture is not showing up for me.


https://www.dropbox.com/s/h4ar19ka2l817kl/Screen Shot 2019-06-07 at 12.30.13.png?dl=0
its just this photo, but it seems like you're familiar with the feature. I can understand how it might not be ideal for certain workflows and sometimes the blue edit pens act up and can be a bit unclear. i agree.


----------



## Lukas (Jun 6, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> It's also a bit embarrassing to admit, given that I've been using the program on and off for many years now, but I also haven't yet figured out the trick of making sure the track I want to be editing is actually active in the music editor. You'd think it's the one whose notes are most prominently colored in the piano roll, but, alas, that is not always a reliable guide... Nor is it necessarily the instrument indicated on the piano roll, nor even the instrument you selected in the main window if you've done some shuffling around since you last visited that window. The little blue pencil on the track list in the music editor I think tells us that it is available for editing, but if you have more than one instrument marked thus, I'm never sure what will happen. And what the automation applies to is not always clear either (unless you keep your instruments distinctly colored).


This behaviour used to be quite confusing before 4.0, I agree. That's why these things have been overhauled so I'd recommend to take another look at it. In my opinion it's become much clearer now. If you click one note its instrument becomes "active" and you can be sure to see its automation below. Also you can set your note colors to "Part" which will use the part colors but indicate the velocity by brightness. The active instrument/track will be also selected in the track list on the left.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 6, 2019)

Lukas said:


> This behaviour used to be quite confusing before 4.0, I agree. That's why these things have been overhauled so you should take another look at it. In my opininion it's much clearer now. If you click one note its instrument becomes "active" and you can be sure to see its automation below. Also you can set your note colors to "Part" which will use the part colors but indicate the velocity by brightness.


Yes, I already do this, but S1 doesn't have a large number of colors to begin with and many of the colors it has are quite close in hue. So if you are working with a lot of tracks, you can easily run out of distinguishable colors. Logic has a similar issue. Not sure why the DAW makers are so stingy on the color choices...


----------



## samphony (Jun 8, 2019)

jonathanwright said:


> Track templates are working well so far. There are a couple of things to watch out for though.
> 
> At first, I tried to put all tracks (disabled) into one project, but I found when I dragged a track to the arrange window, S1 ran through a very long 'search' of the template song each time. So I broke each instrument group/library out into their own template. I placed them all in a tab in the file browser.
> 
> ...



Hopefully they are able to update this feature so it would be possible to drag tracks in between existing tracks. Much like you do when dragging instruments, audio etc. at the moment imported tracks land at the end of the tracks list.


----------



## Lukas (Jun 8, 2019)

samphony said:


> Hopefully they are able to update this feature so it would be possible to drag tracks in between existing tracks. Much like you do when dragging instruments, audio etc. at the moment imported tracks land at the end of the tracks list.


I agree... this would be a good workflow improvement.


----------



## DS_Joost (Jun 9, 2019)

samphony said:


> Hopefully they are able to update this feature so it would be possible to drag tracks in between existing tracks. Much like you do when dragging instruments, audio etc. at the moment imported tracks land at the end of the tracks list.



What is needed for that is an overhaul of the save behaviour. Studio One does this weird thing that it packages everything individually, thus leading to long save and loading times with projects with lots of tracks and plugins. It isn't that the program is slow, that's not the issue. It is literally how Studio One processes everything when saving. It's a weird issue, and it's also why it needs to load everything in the project before being able to drop the selected tracks in from other projects.


----------



## Lukas (Jun 9, 2019)

This has nothing to do with the file structur or save behaviour. The extraction of the song file structure is already done when you click and drag one object like an instrument track or a .musicx performance. It's just a matter of how the drag to import feature is implemented.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 9, 2019)

DS_Joost said:


> What is needed for that is an overhaul of the save behaviour. Studio One does this weird thing that it packages everything individually, thus leading to long save and loading times with projects with lots of tracks and plugins. It isn't that the program is slow, that's not the issue. It is literally how Studio One processes everything when saving. It's a weird issue, and it's also why it needs to load everything in the project before being able to drop the selected tracks in from other projects.


The bigger the project the more difficulty S1 has in closing the project, especially if you have lots of Kontakt instruments. Watching Activity Monitor as it closes, it seems like S1 often gets stuck releasing memory from Kontakt and then just sits there until you force quit.


----------



## samphony (Jun 9, 2019)

DS_Joost said:


> What is needed for that is an overhaul of the save behaviour. Studio One does this weird thing that it packages everything individually, thus leading to long save and loading times with projects with lots of tracks and plugins. It isn't that the program is slow, that's not the issue. It is literally how Studio One processes everything when saving. It's a weird issue, and it's also why it needs to load everything in the project before being able to drop the selected tracks in from other projects.


That is another area that needs improvement. In my daily routine working with Logic Pro I think it has the best auto save algorithm in the business. S1 needs to abandon that intrusive save behavior but that is not directly related to the save and import behavior when dealing with presets and track import.


----------



## maestro2be (Jun 9, 2019)

There is certainly an issue with it's handling of Kontakt instruments. The hanging and or crashing anytime I have a Kontakt Instrument is very frustrating. Would love to see that fixed. Interestingly, it even has problems dealing with VE Pro when it has Kontakt Instruments loaded in it. My projects will hang forever and have to force quit VE Pro. If I use no Kontakt Instruments, all is good. Also want to repeat that I want to see surround support added .

With the awesome deals at Steinberg right now I am very tempted to go to Nuendo.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 9, 2019)

I had to turn off auto-save on S1 because it is really intrusive....bad design in every way. I like a lot of things about S1, but auto-save is not one of them.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 9, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> I had to turn off auto-save on S1 because it is really intrusive....bad design in every way. I like a lot of things about S1, but auto-save is not one of them.


Yes, and when autosave kicks in it completely takes over for fifteen seconds or so. Again, I come back to the design team and wonder why they thought this behavior was a good idea. Personally, I didn't disable auto-save, but I set it to autosave only once an hour.

I agree that there is much to like about the program. So it's just weird when you run into these sorts of basic issues, many of which are long-standing and still not resolved.


----------



## Andoran (Nov 30, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> The bigger the project the more difficulty S1 has in closing the project, especially if you have lots of Kontakt instruments. Watching Activity Monitor as it closes, it seems like S1 often gets stuck releasing memory from Kontakt and then just sits there until you force quit.


I've been wondering about this for a long time, why the more kontakt instruments I have in a project (and the more ram they are using) the longer it takes to close a song, especially if I've been working on the song for an extended period. I had not thought about a Studio One / Kontakt problem. I usually have to just end task to get it to close, or wait for very long periods. Has anyone reported this behavior to Presonus?


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 30, 2019)

Andoran said:


> I've been wondering about this for a long time, why the more kontakt instruments I have in a project (and the more ram they are using) the longer it takes to close a song, especially if I've been working on the song for an extended period. I had not thought about a Studio One / Kontakt problem. I usually have to just end task to get it to close, or wait for very long periods. Has anyone reported this behavior to Presonus?


Yes, several times over several years. The behavior goes back to SO3 at least. I now just assume I have to force quit to close. It's not a big deal since it doesn't affect saving or anything. Just irritating.

I had someone on here tell me it was a Kontakt issue, and it may well be. But none of the other DAWs I use exhibit this behavior.


----------



## basha (Dec 24, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Yes, several times over several years. The behavior goes back to SO3 at least. I now just assume I have to force quit to close. It's not a big deal since it doesn't affect saving or anything. Just irritating.
> 
> I had someone on here tell me it was a Kontakt issue, and it may well be. But none of the other DAWs I use exhibit this behavior.


i have the same issue here, so what's the solution? it is very annoying


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 24, 2019)

basha said:


> i have the same issue here, so what's the solution? it is very annoying


The “solution” is to assume you have to force quite if you want to quit. Not much else you can do if you want to use the program. I’ve raised a support flag several times over the past few years to no avail. I’m not sure they’ve even ever acknowledged it’s a known problem.


----------

